# Mobistealth - the facts!



## AlertnotAlarmed (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi all,
I felt I needed to go out of my way to make a point of something that might be of relevance or importance to many of you here.

Mobistealth.

I am sure many here have or are using it - and if you haven't already worked it out for yourself, its problematic to say the least.

I also suspect mobislteath have also employed a team of bloggers and forum posters as well as registered a number of relevant to search domains and websites in order to flood the internet with their biased and self supportive propaganda to help hide the following facts too.

So its been said, I am not in any way involved with any other competing software and I am a private individual with no altierior motive or interests.

My broad advice here is, be careful about the information you are given from a phone with mobistealth installed.

The only functioning features (for android at least) seem to be the phone call logs, the sms logs and the locators service. None work particularly well or accurately I might add.

Problem 1.

If deleted immediately after sending or receiving, messages will often (9/10 times!) fail to log. It seems as if the log data is collected at set times and if messages are deleted prior to that data sweep, they don't show up in the mobistealth logs.

I know this because after becomming suspicious while I watched as a number of texts were volleyed back and forth, I noted the time then later checked for these messages on the online logs. They were non existant. This prompted me to install it on a spare phone of mine and run some checks... proceeded to send myself some messages and also delete a few... indeed, messages were completely missed that I had definately sent to myself!

The lesson to take from this - don't 100% reley upon the messages or lack thereof as your only means of reaching a conclusion as to whats going on.

Secondly, the GPS/Locator function. This thing is probably the most dangerous thing of all. Its completely inaccurate at times, not by a few meters, not even by a few hundred meters.... I have had a few situations now where it has been off by 70+KM - reporting the target phone to be in suburbs on the other side of the city to the actual true location! 

I've seen it continue to report the target phone's location in places that it long ago departed from - and even report these multiple GPS co-ordinates in close proximity, as if the target phone is moving around the reported suburb or locality. How do I know its wrong? Because the target phone had returned home hours before and was sitting in plain view on my kitchen table!

The next thing I have seen I haven't quite worked out - but it saw me make a very serious mistake by putting the hard word on my partner and questioning her location based on the location reports + some other background information that supported it - only to be completely and inexplicibly wrong.

It reported the location to be at a certain address, which was known to me and funnily enough where I understood she actually was... visiting some mutual friends for dinner... it logged the location point for about 4hrs in fact - from exactly when she said she would be there, until she left to come home. She sends me an sms as she jumps in the car to head home and suddenly, the locator shows the position as being about 40 mins drive from there! Then it occurred to me that the address reported was the OLD address of these friends, who had recently moved! At the time though, I forgot that they had moved and went into accusation and interragation mode - before being put back in my place and reminded that they had moved house... So suddenly I am wondering what the hell she was doing in the old suburb as reported... right on and at the "previous address" location. How the hell would the software have come up with the exact location of the old address of the very people she was actually visiting nearly an hrs drive away?!?! Yes she was definately at the new address (supported by the latest location report as she left there and supported by multiple text messages and phonecalls that showed that she was without question in the place she said she was and not at all at fault!


Lesson of this: Don't trust the location reports! While they are often amazingly accurate, they are occasionally and without warning WAAAAAY off... and they often stay in the false location or in the approximate area for a number of reports over a number of hours... which can lead to calling someone out when in fact they were not at all at fault or being dishonest.

Take the location information with a grain of salt people... correlate it with other data such as texts or other known information in order to verify its accuracy, or risk ruining your relationship by accusing someone falsely!

The other features simply dont work - so there is nothing else to say about them lol!


In the plus side, it really is completely undectectable once installed properly and provided you dont have the locations report scheduled too often, battery life is completely unnafected it seems!


----------



## Dubya (Oct 2, 2012)

Makes me wonder if a BS is getting gas lighted or did a clever WS just find this software installed other phone and making up a story. Lol. Most likely a competitor.


----------



## AlertnotAlarmed (Oct 29, 2012)

Nope, not a competitor... I simply felt it had to be made known that the software, whilst useful to a point, cannot be completely trusted.

When I started questioning the software and googled for other user reviews, all I got was page after page after page of google results that were all mobistealth dummy pages that essentially ensure the vast majority of results should anyone query it are of mobistealths own doing and show nothing but praise and support of the program.

I really only found one negative and truthful user review and it was buried down a reply thread on yet another mobistealth created blog site.


----------



## AlertnotAlarmed (Oct 29, 2012)

The software found theory is possible I admit - but the location reporter is not completely useless - it has its moments of accuracy and for this reason, it would be pretty difficult to avoid the fact that it will eventually give away a phones location accurately at a time that the person is in the wrong - which would best be backed up further with other supporting evidence in order to verify it.


----------



## AlertnotAlarmed (Oct 29, 2012)

oh, forgot to mention, the internet history function works too...


----------



## SadandAngry (Aug 24, 2012)

It may rely on google maps. I've been using latitude for a year now, and it occasionally gets the location grossly wrong, even when I supposedly force the location to update. The bcakitude app has improved the accuracy significantly on my android, but it still makes mistakes for reasons that are not apparent.


----------



## Remains (Jan 24, 2012)

I found the same user review issue with spybubble. All pages were obviously created by the company. I finally found a real review page on about page 5-7 on the Google search pages.

You don't sound like a competitor to me. Just a user passing on good info.


----------



## PanchoVilla (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm an mobistealth user for over a year. Yes, be careful with this application. I almost got a heart attack last year when her phone was reporting a location just in front of a Hotel 5 mile off the opposite site of the real location (a mall). But I was aware of the problem and didn't confront. I wait 5 dumps and finally got the correct one.

Also, 
1.- The surrounding recording feature is a joke. The target phone needs to be in use for this feature to work. They claim to be "stealth". No way, you need to send a SMS to the target phone to activate the recording and will only record if the phone is being used.
2.- The Contact List is useless. It will not update.
3.- SMS's missing.
4.- Technical support is very slow (24 hours to get a response) 

This app was installed in a LG Android. I don't know how it works with other kind of phones. 

I downgraded from $80/3 mos to the $50/3 mos subscription and doesn't feel the difference. The GPS still unaccurate. The only difference is that now it doesn't have the picture history and the freaking surround recording.


----------



## AlertnotAlarmed (Oct 29, 2012)

As PanchVilla has summarized... caution definately required.

Its without question a useful tool to have on your side to help gather intelligence - but it needs to be taken as part of a bigger picture and if there is anything that it reports as suspicious, then if at all possible, try and get some more supporting evidence from somewhere else in order to ensure you're not either 

a) Missing something all together (like the deleted texts that I am almost certain just don't show up at all)

or 

b) About to go make a big accusation and be completely wrong - effectively doing your own head in, potentially blowing your cover or worse still, ending a perfectly honest relationship on false evidence.

Don't 100% rely on it is what I am saying


----------



## Remains (Jan 24, 2012)

Why are you paying so much for it? Buy something far superior for loads cheaper. 

And you can get discount vouchers too.


----------



## PanchoVilla (Jun 2, 2012)

Remains said:


> Why are you paying so much for it? Buy something far superior for loads cheaper.
> 
> And you can get discount vouchers too.


Like what?


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Interesting...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Calibre12 (Nov 27, 2012)

irina_mole said:


> You have the right to know the true!… for FREE
> 
> You don't need to pay anything now to spy your lover, spouses, children or employers.
> 
> ...


Can it work on BB?


----------



## frozen (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Re: Mobistealth - the facts!*



PanchoVilla said:


> I'm an mobistealth user for over a year. Yes, be careful with this application. I almost got a heart attack last year when her phone was reporting a location just in front of a Hotel 5 mile off the opposite site of the real location (a mall). But I was aware of the problem and didn't confront. I wait 5 dumps and finally got the correct one.
> 
> Also,
> 1.- The surrounding recording feature is a joke. The target phone needs to be in use for this feature to work. They claim to be "stealth". No way, you need to send a SMS to the target phone to activate the recording and will only record if the phone is being used.
> ...


Holy Moly! What a rip! Use Phone Control by laucass. Works great. Maps can be off but that's Android and the quality of GPS antenna and chip and speed of phone.


----------

